# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  What's a dream guide?

## Yamluver

I was wondering what a DG was and how to find one. What are they useful for and are they related to DCs? I am basically a newbie ( ::lol:: ) so I had no idea what it was all about. Thanks!

----------


## Serkat

Why was this moved to Beyond Dreaming? Doesn't make any sense to me, whatever.

A dream guide is a special dream character that helps you out in your dreams when you need help. He will guide you through your lucid dreams and give you tips and hints. When you find your dream guide you can meet him in any future dream and he will appear and help you out.

A dream character is still a dream character though, it is not a spirit or anything of that sort.
Usually it is a representative of certain positive sides of your personality. It might also be a part of your personality that you integrated when you were in the dream world such as when you faced a frightening dream character and he changed to being nice. Another possibility would be a dream character you rescued and who then had an interest in helping you out.

A dream guide is a useful concept since he embodies trust and positivity. If you want to try something in a dream, practice something or anything like that, it's best to get your dream guide because he will be supportive. If you just pick a random person, he could be going nuts when you least expect it. Not your dream guide.

A good suggestion for getting some ideas about possibilities is asking every dream character that you had an interesting interaction with whether they can help you in some way. Also if you face a threatening person and he changes his behavior to being nicer, ask him who he is and he might change his appearance. Since you rescued him out of his existence as a negative part of your personality that is then accepted, he might be willing to help you out in the future.

----------


## pj

I guess it depends on how you look at "dream guides."  I probably shouldn't have moved it, and will return it to whence it came.

----------


## MixedMan

Is it possible to have multiple dream guides? Or if it's just one, does he always look the same? I've been reading about DGs lately, it's going on my to-do list.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Is it possible to have multiple dream guides? Or if it's just one, does he always look the same? I've been reading about DGs lately, it's going on my to-do list.



A Dream Guide - like any dream character - does not necessarily look the same every time, no. We recognise DCs, not by how they look but, by our implicit knowledge of who they are or who they represent. For instance, you'll find that most people from time to time have dreams of a given person they know in which they will look nothing like their real-life counterpart. We simply "know" it to be them. The same principle applies to Dream Guides.

----------


## G0MPgomp

The ones who know what you speak of..

----------


## Bonsay

My definnition of a DG is a DC which is unusually different from others, concerning his knowledge, awareness and so on. Making him look like some intelligent esence, spirit not of your creation. Basically a really smart DC.

----------


## Oneironaught

You see, a Dream Guide can be your inside man (or woman) into dream knowledge, environments, capabilities and abilities. Having a dream character like that can give you a cheaters' card a allow you to do things or have access to things that you might not otherwise. It's like how some people have "lucid pills" or "lucid potion" or some other dream item or chant that allows them to do things they'd otherwise have to invent some other creative means to accomplish.

----------

